# 87 Killed In Oslo Massacre



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Dude dressed as a cop detonated a bomb downtown , near the prime ministers office. Then he went to a youth political gathering killing 80 kids with a rifle.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/07/22/oslo-blast.html

there's a link and pictures...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I heard about this and it's a tragedy.

Edit: that explosion was massive...wtf was that


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a huge tragedy









but i agree with boobah wtf was that and why?

edit... gotta read


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Dude you posted an article about it and you still don't know?









It was some white Norwegian dude who's apparently a freemason.

The dude

Another one about the dude


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i just looked at the pics... didnt read then looked up a new article after


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

waste of life

its stories like these that bring me to earth
here i am. about to sleep, wake up and go to work tomorrow morning. just another day in my life. just like the people who died were having.
such a sudden waste of life. and for what? we men are wretched things


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Sick:

"Several victims "had pretended as if they were dead to survive," Berzingi said. But after shooting the victims with one gun, the gunman shot them again in the head with a shotgun, he said."


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Twas no standard AG3 army rifle he used....the ones he used are impossible to get legally in Norway due to their gun laws.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Central said:


> waste of life
> 
> its stories like these that bring me to earth
> here i am. about to sleep, wake up and go to work tomorrow morning. just another day in my life. just like the people who died were having.
> such a sudden waste of life. and for what? *we men are wretched things*


-Statement of massive proportion.

I pray that more and more people will realize this, and meditate upon it. It is so very healthy to understand.

It's like phase one of a long, sweaty, thirsty, grueling walk through a mighty desert, with paradise afoot.

Every one of us are capable of doing terribly wretched things. And we carry them out in our minds every day.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

some people









i feel for the family's of the dead


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Theres reason to believe he was not acting alone in the shooting massacre....either the 2nd guy killed himself or still on the loose.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

A summer camp full of kids. Way to go man, just when we thought the terrorist bar couldn't possibly be lowered any futher your sorry ass found a way. I hope Norway has the death penalty.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

As soon as I saw the picture of the suspect I knew he resembled somebody.... Then it hit me last night. Fox Mulder.

Suspect:

View attachment 204499


David Duchovny:

View attachment 204500


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's effed


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Norway max penalty is 21 yrs , some whom have killed have been released after just 7 yrs.

He bought 6 tons of fertilizer to make the bomb , bomb weighed like 500 kilos. He made it on a farm , neighbourse found it weird he bought so much fertilizer w/o actually using it.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^21 years for breaking their terrorism law. I'm sure he'll see multiple life terms for the homicide of 92 people.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

wasnt this dude a Muslim?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> wasnt this dude a Muslim?


no, from what I can gather he's super right wing pissed about muslims moving in....


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope Corey is alright!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

fucked up


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

He was anti-Moslem but pro-Jewish.

He spent 430 grand planning this massacre.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The more and more documentaries i see inside of palestine the more and more i believe that isreal is the real bad guy here


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Trigga said:


> The more and more documentaries i see inside of palestine the more and more i believe that isreal is the real bad guy here


You will see more and more people jump on the "Israel is the real bad guy" bandwagon.

I won't fall into that sink hole. Who is really at fault?

Not my place. There is so much that I don't know or understand, and it's the same with everyone, but most will choose sides, just like their favorite hockey team.

All I know is one side says 'we want our land back' and the other says 'this is our land and we have no other place to go.'

Remember the holocaust. Remember what war brings in any form. I'll stay out of drawing hard lines in the sand about who's at fault. Just another land dispute in the end.

Anti-semitism is on the rise, and it's only going to get worse. Much worse for them--that is just my opinion.

Peace will never come by the hand of any mortal man. I'll never be shaken from that stance.

Every man is completely dealing with his fallen nature on a daily basis, therefore perfect things will never come by man.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Trigga said:


> The more and more documentaries i see inside of palestine the more and more i believe that isreal is the real bad guy here


When I was in high school I got in a fight (massacure really) with a kid maybe a foot shorter and 50lbs lighter then me. Beat the f*ck out of him. Everybody felt bad for him and called me mean too even though said kid had been giving me sh*t for quite some time and finally went too far by laying a hand on me. 
Moral of the story? Don't pick on people bigger then you and expect the fact that your a p*ssy to save your ass from a beating.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

amazonjungle said:


> wasnt this dude a Muslim?


no, muslim groups claimed responsibility....just to get publicity


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

apparently everything in the world that happens anywhere with any sort of vilence in any kind of situation ever anywhere...can be traced back to the israel/palestine conflict


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

christianity was getting lonely on this one so they needed to bring the muslims and jews into it


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Where is everybody getting jews from this? Everything I read is that he stated he was against multiculturalism regarding Muslims in Europe.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The guy who did it was obviously a zionist extremist


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i had no idea this was a pro israel movement


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Quint said:


> He was anti-Moslem but pro-Jewish.
> 
> He spent 430 grand planning this massacre.


$430K Euros... what a way to go.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Seems like the guy was more anti-Muslim then he was pro-anything. What I don't get is if he hated muslims wtf was he doing killing fellow Norwegians?
The Eurpoean/Muslim (Actually Middle-Easterner it's where they're from not the faith that's actually the issue) problem Europe is facing mirrors the issues America is having with Mexico at the moment, except that legally the Muslims/Middle Easterners are allowed to be there. You have an established group of people getting trampled on by an invading culture/people who have no interest in assimilating to their new home but merely turning it into a copy of the shithole they just crawled out of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

^Absolute idiot, most facts gathered are from fox news.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

If there's any part of Europe that I think would be concerned would be Germany... A turkish cab driver in Germany told me a joke, he said the capital of Turkey... is Berlin









I guess my point is, that there is a muslim country that is part of the EU, which seems to get along fine with other European countries... so it's hard to believe that Europe is really having issues with Muslims... especially a viking land like Norway.

I think it's just some excuse... time will tell.

I just checked, and I guess it's not technically part of the EU... but still damn close!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Member_state_of_the_European_Union


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

totally horrible. what I hope is that no one sees this as anything other than a nut bar with a lot of bullets. When this becomes a debate then this lunatic has succeeded. I am glad they arent giving him a forum to speak publicly, I am glad he is being held in solitary. 
You do not implement change by murdering innocent, unarmed children. You do it by working within a system, or even organizing a revision of a system. you dont just get impatient and grab a gun.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

sad the amy winehouse thread has more posts BY FAR than this.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Who is Amy Winehouse?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

muskielover1 said:


> sad the amy winehouse thread has more posts BY FAR than this.


yeah. not surprising.... but very sad.

someone said something about COrey... i hope he is ok.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick G said:


> totally horrible. what I hope is that no one sees this as anything other than a nut bar with a lot of bullets. When this becomes a debate then this lunatic has succeeded. I am glad they arent giving him a forum to speak publicly, I am glad he is being held in solitary.
> You do not implement change by murdering innocent, unarmed children. You do it by working within a system, or even organizing a revision of a system. you dont just get impatient and grab a gun.


Yes, no one should believe anything about this guy other than the fact that he is murderously insane.

I wouldn't believe a word that came out of his mouth.

And there are plenty of people that would love to use a sick event like this to further their own agenda..


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

the death toll apparently went down to somethnig like 73 after a recount I guess


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/07/27/norway-text-message-exchange.html

Julie Bremnes,16, hid behind rocks on Utoya Island when the shooting spree began. She called her mother Marianne and told her to call police.

Marianne Bremnes told CNN that Julie said 'Mom, don't panic but there's a gunman going loose here and shooting around, and you must call the police because I have tried and I can't reach them.'

Bremnes was not injured in the attack. Norwegian newspaper Verdens Gang published the text message exchange between Julie and her mother:

17:42
Julie: Mummy, tell the police that they must be quick. People are dying here!

Mom: I'm working on it, Julie. The police are on their way. Dare you call me?

Julie: No.

Julie: Tell the police that there is a madman running around and shooting people.

Julie: They must hurry!

Mom: The police know and they have had many calls. It is going well, Julie. Police are calling us now. Give us a sign of life every five minutes please?

Julie: OK.

Julie: We are in fear for our lives.

Mom: I understand that very well, my darling. Stay hidden, do not move anywhere! The police are already on their way, if they haven't already arrived! Do you see anyone injured or killed?

Julie: We are hiding in the rocks along the coast.

Mom: Good! Should I ask your grandfather to come down and pick you up when everything is safe again? You have the option.

Julie: Yes.

Mom: We will contact grandpa immediately.

Julie: I love you even if I still misbehave from time to time.

Julie: And I'm not panicking even if I'm sh*t-scared.

Mom: I know that my darling. We love you too very much. Do you still hear shooting?

Julie: No.

18:15
Mom: Have you heard anything from the other people from Tromso? Grandpa is on his way down.

Julie: The police are here.

Mom: The person shooting is said to be in police uniform. Be careful! What happens to you now?

18:30
Julie: We do not know.

Mom: Can you talk now?

Julie: No. He is still shooting!

Mom: Joergen has swum to the shore. I just spoke to his father. This is everywhere on the national news now, all attention on Utoya now. Be careful! When you get the chance, you come to the mainland and stay with grandpa of Hamar.

Julie: I'm still alive.

Mom: And thanks and praise for that.

Julie: We are waiting to be picked up by the police. We heard shooting just now, so we dared not get up.

Mom: Good! Good, well done. The evacuation is now ongoing, they are saying on TV.

Julie: We hope we will be picked up by someone soon. Can they not catch him soon?!

Mom: The anti-terrorism unit is there and they are working on catching him.

Julie: OK.

Mom: Should we try to get the flight home tomorrow?

Julie: I have no time to think about that now.

Mom: I understand that.

Julie: Do you know if they have managed to catch him?

Mom: Will keep you posted, my darling. We are following everything on television.

Mom: Hey, are you there?

Julie: Yes. The helicopters are circling above us.

Mom: Then you should be OK?

Julie: They are looking for people in the water, we have not been picked up yet!

19:01
Julie: What are they saying in the news?

Mom: The police are also arriving by boat to Utoya, otherwise nothing new. It is not clear what's happened to the shooter so keep still. Wait for someone to pick you up.

Mom: Now they have taken him!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ wow thats insane.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! That's some scary sh*t! Amazing how calm Mom kept.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

yea both of them seem really calm


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

That conversation just made me tear up. How horrible, how scary. My thoughts and prayers are with the families of this tragic event.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoke said:


> yea both of them seem really calm


wtf do you expect

daughter: MOM MOM THE MAN IS SHOTTING sh*t IM RUNNING FUCKKKKKKKKKK A GUNMANNNNNNNNNNN

mom: RUN YOU LITTE BASTAR RUN OR YOUR GUNNA DIE OHHHH NOESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS RUNNNNNNNNN

daughter: IM IN THE f*cking ROCKS THIS sh*t IS FUCKED UP MANZ ARE DIEING ALL OVER HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK

mom: THIS IS A f*cking MASSACRE....RUNNNN BITCH RUN

Obviously they are going to be calm in a text and stay brave for each other atleast throught texting... the girl was probably in shock and the mom was probably freaking out behind the phone.

Really fucked text message convo right there


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bob, when you have your own kids, come back and read the convo and you will realize how calm she was. I don't even talk to my kids that smooth in an everyday normal convo. Doesn't mean they have to go ballistic as in your quotes... but obviously that's what you think when you think of "not calm".


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

she probably does not either... the fact its so methodically spoken hint at the fact they were careful about what they said and how they said it, it could have been the last time they spoke.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Really? It hints at it? lol.

I think I know why... they don't speak English in Norway... I bet that's a translation. Anyone know?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Really? It hints at it? lol.
> 
> I think I know why... they don't speak English in Norway... I bet that's a translation. Anyone know?


i was being modest just incase some did not see it







it is blatantly obvious is that better

and good point on the translation...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Smoke said:


> Really? It hints at it? lol.
> 
> I think I know why... they don't speak English in Norway... I bet that's a translation. Anyone know?


The mother was on tv being interviewed about the convo today, in English. Her daughter also speaks fluent English.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, well big credit to them. Good she made it out alive.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not that surprised they both stayed calm... the girl may haver been in shock, but survival instincts are strong. Strong enough to keep one calm when needed. Same for the mother : when the life of your kids are in danger, you are capable of much more then you've ever considered possible, including staying calm if that increases their chances.

About the guy, over here I haven't heared anything pro-Jewish. Only anti-muslim, something that has been increasing everywhere throughout Europe the last decade. 
He's been a member of both radical extremist right political movements in Norway and in his statement he referred to Geert Wilders, a Dutch right politician as well.
Geert Wilders has publicly disapproved this happening of course, calling it an act of an insane guy and being shocked that his political opinions have been abused for such a thing.

Reason for attacking his fellow Norwegians, is that both attacks hit the Norwegian socialist party in the very heart. The camp was a summer camp of young members of the socialist party, his "political enemies".
The bomb went of destroying the headquarters of the socialist party.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

memento said:


> Reason for attacking his fellow Norwegians, is that both attacks hit the Norwegian socialist party in the very heart. The camp was a summer camp of young members of the socialist party, his "political enemies".
> The bomb went of destroying the headquarters of the socialist party.


Thanks for the explanation, news reports here in the US mention nothing about the camp or the building belonging to one political party or the other.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> Reason for attacking his fellow Norwegians, is that both attacks hit the Norwegian socialist party in the very heart. The camp was a summer camp of young members of the socialist party, his "political enemies".
> The bomb went of destroying the headquarters of the socialist party.


Thanks for the explanation, *news reports here in the US mention nothing about the camp or the building belonging to one political party or the other.
*[/quote]
every report I read said that.
the best part is, the lawyer representing him (the shooter) belongs to the party that was attacked.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

now they are saying 60 something people were killed


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^In the initial confusion with all the bodies in the water and around the island, some were counted twice.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i just heard the number got upped to 76


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Latest news over here is the count has been raised from 76 to 77...
All victims have been identified.

Talkin' about telephone converstaions, yesterday a Dutch newspaper printed a story of a Rumanian woman, Anca Holst. Her daughter Karin Elena (15) was on the island at the summercamp.
She told het story to the Rumanian TV.

Her daughter rang her, telling "a man was shooting everybody". The frightened girl didn't want to hang up the phone but the mother convinced her to stop talking and find a safe shelter. So she did.
It was the last thing she heard. The mother has tried calling and sending text messages over a 100 times untill she gave up hope.
"I think my child is dead" she told on TV, with a trembling voice.










So far the most depressing story I've read about it...
Loosing your daughter like that, and probably blaming yourself for the rest of your life for not staying on the phone with her


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

The mother was right though.

We think people are becoming more fucked up, but I would say the opposite. Just more publicized.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

There's an online Norwegian website for "virtual holding hands" in respect to the victims and their families:

http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/oslobomben/lenke.php?co=NL&start=27804


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Dude you posted an article about it and you still don't know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This beast was no Freemason


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

10pointers said:


> The mother was right though.
> 
> We think people are becoming more fucked up, but I would say the opposite. Just more publicized.


Yeah it would be a tough thing to say, but logically thinking you don't want to have any noise at all or beeps or lights to bring attention to your child when a madman is shooting people. At the sametime, the last conversation was that. I guess its better than not hearing from the child at all and then getting the news later.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

f*cking people. would everyone shut the f*ck up about who he is and who he was acting on the side of. shut the f*ck up. shut your f*cking mouths, stop feeding into this media biased bull f*cking sh*t of trying to capitalize on singling out a religious group, a political party, a f*cking white male!!! shut the f*ck up! who gives a f*ck, its simple, to do what he did in the heartless manner he did is not the new definition of "christian" or "conservative". hes mentally and spiritually sick to take innocence like that of a child and kill it without hesitation or second thoughts. this is not the f*cking face of a god-fearing man, this is not the face of a f*cking free mason, he does not represent whatever political or religious group you mental midgets feel the need to knock down a notch. shut the f*ck up all of you, go post about your f*cking lives on your face book and die early deaths you piece of sh*t fire starting dip fucks


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the entire message above i posted was directed at my mother. 
...i...i have emotional issues with her and sometimes it comes out in strange forms.

/sips coffee

soooooo....yeahhhhhh....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Central stfu


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I have seen the cop photos from the initial bomb blast area and then subsequent murder path the guy went on! Pretty sad to see the coast line rocks littered with bodies said to be a youth camp tour group as you can see at least 8 bodies there. Just a messed up situation all together!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

He was freemason , Christian and pro-Jewish/gay.

Hes also rumored to have attended 2004 Oslo gay pride parade.

Theres a controversial blogger called fjordman who police have called in to question....heads will roll if they find someone out there who has encouraged/triggered ABB , they might face jail time.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Central said:


> f*cking people. would everyone shut the f*ck up about who he is and who he was acting on the side of. shut the f*ck up. shut your f*cking mouths, stop feeding into this media biased bull f*cking sh*t of *trying to capitalize on singling out a religious group, a political party, a f*cking white male!!!* shut the f*ck up! who gives a f*ck, its simple, to do *what he did in the heartless manner he did is not the new definition of "christian" or "conservative". hes mentally and spiritually sick to take innocence like that of a child and kill it without hesitation or second thoughts. this is not the f*cking face of a god-fearing man,* this is not the face of a f*cking free mason, _he does not represent whatever political or religious group you mental midgets feel the need to knock down a notch. _shut the f*ck up all of you, go post about your f*cking lives on your face book and die early deaths you piece of sh*t fire starting dip fucks


You might have been on one of your mother's inspired rants... But there is a lot of truth to it lol


----------

